# 2005 Orbea Orca, Was it worth it?



## mldebono

I just purchased a brand new 2005 Orbea Orca Frame. I know, how do you purchase a new frame that is five years old. It was hanging in the window of a local bike shop. It had been a complete bike that never sold, it was then stripped for parts. 

I paid $849 which seemed like a deal since a carbon fork costs $250. I went on eBay, but I couldn't find any 2005 Orbeas.

I guess the reason I am asking is that is there anything I should know before I build it up?

My wife jokes that I purchased an older bike so that next year when I want to get a new frame I can say that my bike is 6 years old.

Thanks.


----------



## RK250

2005 was only a few years ago. You got a sweet deal. Kit it out and ride it. Next year when you replace that 6 year old bike, chances are the dollars recouped will be pretty good. Good luck!


----------



## rollinrob

Yep, I had one and liked it, it was very comfortable, thought not to stiff. I graduated to a 07 Orca and am still happy. I do like the color scheme you got on your bike, I had the blue/white and in hindsight I wish I had gotten the red/yellow.. You got a great deal and probably still get the warranty right?


----------



## mldebono

*Warranty*

Hi,

Thanks for the comments. The frame is still under warranty as the shop is an authorized Orbea dealer and the frame was never used. 

I am curious to see if the stiffness, or lack there of will be something I notice.

Thanks again,
M


----------



## TucsonMTB

There is a review of one of the latest Orbea bikes in the November issue of Bicycling. The reviewer thought the latest offering had finally recaptured the ride quality "magic" of the 2005 model that had won his heart when Orbea carbon frames were relatively new to the market.

I read the review while waiting for a haircut, so don't have it handy to make sure I reported it accurately. Still, the gist was that the last few year's bikes have been stiff, but a little harsh for that reviewer, compared to earlier versions like yours. I suspect you will be very happy. :thumbsup:


----------

